# Wow, how professional...



## Phoenix-one (May 7, 2006)

Can't say enough about John over at C&S...

Met him today, went in with a completely open mind (or would that be clueless mind...) and told him straight that I didn't really know which products were any good...

Had a chat.. and he recommended a few products which I bought..

Nice guy, really pleasant and REALLY helpful... didn't try flogging any product that wouldn't do the right job or anything...

Although I did want to eat/taste a few of the poorboy's products...

Thanks again.

Gavan


----------



## stonecold2512 (May 7, 2006)

Yeah credit where credit due,i agree with gav there,john even took the time to talk to me on gavs phone while he was in the shop and too answer some of my questions.top bloke.respect :thumb: m8


----------



## Zorba_the_greek (Nov 9, 2005)

Phoenix-one said:


> Can't say enough about John over at C&S...
> 
> Met him today, went in with a completely open mind (or would that be clueless mind...) and told him straight that I didn't really know which products were any good...
> 
> ...


yup that poorboys stuff smells yummy!


----------

